# 2 ambassadeur 4600C3 combo's



## redhorse9902 (Jan 5, 2008)

2 ambassadeur 4600c3 combo's. 6' Berkley Cherrywood graphite rods. Medium heavy action. Only fished with twice. Not a scratch or scuff on them. $ 100 apiece. Will ship on your dime. Have box for one. Misplaced the other. Near Rockingham NC. Have pictures but can't remember how to post. Can send pics via email or text.


----------

